# african dwarf frog-keeping and breeding



## teh13371 (Dec 10, 2007)

i am thinking about getting a few african dwarf frogs. i need information on this animal, and i dont know where it goes on the species selection, so i hope this is moved. what is the best number to have and possibly breed? i really need information on them, too, so if anyone has experience in this it would be great. all i know is that i wont bother my other fishies, and may eat my fry. need help!


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

_Frog topics should be posted here_.


----------



## teh13371 (Dec 10, 2007)

nobody has any experience in frogs?


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

teh13371 said:


> nobody has any experience in frogs?


ADF's won't bother the fish but may possibly eat the fry. A pair in a 10g is fine. Try feeding them plenty of foods. I have not bred them yet so I can't comment there.


----------



## Lindsey88 (Nov 23, 2007)

I don't know much about breeding them but I do have one of them. I am getting a couple more soon. They get along with all my fish and from what i've heard will eat fry. They eat sinking foods, I give mine freeze dried bloodworms which I pinch in the water so that they sink. You can also feed frozen bloodworms and they have sinking frog pellets. Mine isvery comical I love watching him swim around. Oh and make sure that the lid is very secure with no holes or they will crawl out and dry/die.


----------



## teh13371 (Dec 10, 2007)

i have a top with holes in it that are made so the filter, heater, etc, and would wire rust quickly? would plastic work better? where could i get plastic?


----------

